# Columbia Omni Tech or Browning Duck Commander



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

Gents: Looking at purchasing a new duck/goose, etc., hunting jacket. I have narrowed it down to either the Columia Omni Tech Widgeon or the Browning Duck Commander. The Browning is a little cheaper and on sale at Cabela's. Please provide opinions and input on which is better. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

if you're goin for one of those go for the columbia. But if you change your mind rocky jackets and bibs are really nice. My dad just purchased them and the max 4 on them looks great. But yes the columbias are a great choice. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Hey Gabe, check out the bargain cave at cabelas, they had some omni tech wigeons for 150 in xl during december, they may still have them, but you wore my jacket that was an xl and it fit you right. You can't go wrong with the duck commander though.


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

I have both, both are great but I am a true Gortex fan! Also my Browning has the down filled camo liner, as opposed to the fill in the Columbia! In my books that puts the Browning at the head of the class :beer:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

i have a new whitewater ducks unlimited edition coat with a new kinda of stiching on the outer layer. havent tested it out yet but it seems very durable and i suppose to be very hard to tear wich makes it really nice for crossing fences and not getting a tear. maybe you should check into it and see what you think. :2cents:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm to the point now where if the zipper doesn't snag the flap down the front its a good one. One would think $200.00 for a jacket would get you that much. Nope. :eyeroll:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i say columbia omni tech all the way i got a pair of the bibs and love them


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

The columbia is an amazing jacket IMO


----------



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

You may want to take a look at the gear from Drake Waterfowl. Extremely warm and great features


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

If your solely choosing between those two go with the omni-tech, it's not quite as loud not that it really matters to ducks, and it is a little more durable. If you are looking at spending that kind of money already think about he Cabelas brush buster series. These jackets wear like iron and are just as warm as the others. They are all good jackets I would just try them on and see which one fits best.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I tried everything made this year before making my desicion and I really thought it was easy.

OMNITECH!

OH yea. I now have the bibs, 4 in 1 parka, Omni hat with flaps, omni basball hat, and even the omni shirt in MAX4. (love my wife) 

NOTHING COMPARES.

I will say that the drake waterfowl jackets and such are really awesome but when looking at the big warm waterproof parkas with the liners the omnitech wins hands down.

IM a walking Omnitech Max4 nerd.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I have both and like the OMNI a little better, both are very warm and I don't do cold!

Gander Mountain always clearance sales at the end of the season, might be too late this year, but keep it in mind. I've have gotten all my stuff for 40-60% off.

Cabelas in Owatawna has a great clearance center a block south of the big store. It has some great buys, it totally smokes the bargain cave in the main store.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

dwshunt said:


> I've have gotten all my stuff for 40-60% off.
> 
> .


I love Scheels clearance!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Not to bring up a sore spot, but ever since Columbia wholeheartedly endorsed a specific presidential candidate I hesitate to buy their gear. I have a really hard time with that.

I have had a few different brands and I would recommend something that really fits and allows you to get a quick gun mount and is durable.


----------



## Headgear (Jan 29, 2005)

I have had a Columbia Quad series for the last 15 years. I recently left my Widgeon jacket in a field in South Eastern N.Dakota(who says that non-residents don't leave things better than they found them?) and was in the market for a new waterfowlers jacket. I loved the Columbia for its warmth, durablity, and customer service however it was less than waterproof. I have other Gore-Tex items and I feel that their waterproofness is second to none and much better than the Columbia Omni-Tec. I recently bought a Browning Duck Commander Wader jacket in the Bargain Cave from Cabelas. It was for a great price and if Browning's customer service and durabilty are anywhere near Columbia's then I will be very pleased.


----------

